# Cons to Taking Tribulus As a Teen



## soxmuscle (Apr 16, 2006)

Are there any?  I was thinking about giving some form of tribulus -it being so cheap- a try and am very curious as to why I shouldn't be taking it.

Yes, my testosterone levels might be at an increased level because of puberty and what not, but why wouldn't i want them to be higher if i can afford doing so?


----------



## Nachez (Apr 16, 2006)

u will be hornier

u should add some  Arginine ethyl ester
and yohimbie to the mix.  

walk around with a hard on.


----------



## musclepump (Apr 19, 2006)

I think the fact that you don't need it and it costs anything at all is a Con.


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Apr 19, 2006)

i can understand where soxmuscle is coming from are our testosterone at it's peak can it not be raised ANYMORE??


----------



## Nachez (Apr 19, 2006)

it can be raised
i took trib at 17

ur test levels do go up

lpus  a young man only makes 7.5 mg of test a week

thats not much, as these geezers want u to believe

doubling it  to 15 mg
is always good
i can tell u right now when i was in AIT in the army
trib really helped me
made my runs better
work outs a lot better
and restored my sex drive 
(the food in an army training base has  salt peter in it, that stuff keeps your from getting an erection. other words no jacking off)


----------



## topolo (Apr 19, 2006)

Nachez said:
			
		

> it can be raised
> i took trib at 17
> 
> ur test levels do go up
> ...




you are the dumbest man alive


----------



## gogo (Apr 19, 2006)

topolo said:
			
		

> you are the dumbest man alive



Your posts are always so informational.


----------



## topolo (Apr 19, 2006)

gogo said:
			
		

> Your posts are always so informational.



So are all 141 of yours


----------



## gogo (Apr 19, 2006)

topolo said:
			
		

> So are all 141 of yours


Exactly dude, when i type things the usualy mean something.
I would rather have 141 post that ask or say something meaningfull,
Then have 3,645  post's of me being an asshole.


----------



## Nate K (Apr 19, 2006)

I've taken it and I'm 19.  Makes me almost too horny. I so go for it if you want to...it's not harmful.


----------



## SuppAddict (Apr 19, 2006)

Does this really help with making you horny?

i totally lost my sex drive from my superdrol cycle i took. it really sucks.


----------



## musclepump (Apr 19, 2006)

SuppAddict said:
			
		

> Does this really help with making you horny?
> 
> i totally lost my sex drive from my superdrol cycle i took. it really sucks.



You, unfortunately, are fucked. Trib won't help where you're at.


----------



## musclepump (Apr 19, 2006)

Nachez said:
			
		

> a young man only makes 7.5 mg of test a week



That proves that you're completely inept when it comes to advice. A male human body produces an average of 2.5 to 11mg of  testosterone *daily. *Teens, of course, are on the high end if not higher. And even if you were on the low end, you're still way above 7.5 for the whole week.


----------



## topolo (Apr 20, 2006)

gogo said:
			
		

> Exactly dude, when i type things the usualy mean something.
> I would rather have 141 post that ask or say something meaningfull,
> Then have 3,645  post's of me being an asshole.




Well your last 2 have been great.


----------



## Pepper (Apr 20, 2006)

gogo said:
			
		

> Exactly dude, when i type things the usualy mean something.
> I would rather have 141 post that ask or say something meaningfull,
> Then have 3,645 post's of me being an asshole.


 
Ouch. That's going to leave a mark.


----------



## SuppAddict (Apr 20, 2006)

musclepump said:
			
		

> You, unfortunately, are fucked. Trib won't help where you're at.



Great
i hope it comes back to normal in time along with my other problems from this cycle

i should go back to where i bought this stuff and smack them


----------



## musclepump (Apr 20, 2006)

SuppAddict said:
			
		

> Great
> i hope it comes back to normal in time along with my other problems from this cycle
> 
> i should go back to where i bought this stuff and smack them



They'll probably laugh at you.


----------



## topolo (Apr 20, 2006)

Pepper said:
			
		

> Ouch. That's going to leave a mark.



Not really, he is essentialy defending Nachez who has an i.q. of 62. Perhaps you would like to take up his cause Pepper.

Now, the Super Bowl.........that left a mark.


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Apr 20, 2006)

so what is the maximum testosterone level a teen can be at?


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Apr 20, 2006)

i say stick to the basics


----------



## gogo (Apr 21, 2006)

topolo said:
			
		

> Well your last 2 have been great.


----------



## SuppAddict (Apr 21, 2006)

gogo said:
			
		

>



now your last 3 posts were worthless


----------



## gogo (Apr 21, 2006)

lol GODDAMNIT

but on a informational note hahaha, ive found that tribulus can help boost sex drive regardless if you are 19 or not, midaswell give er a try and see for yourself.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 21, 2006)

Martinogdenbsx said:
			
		

> so what is the maximum testosterone level a teen can be at?



there is no set limit or number, testosterone fluctuates up and down through out the day typically peeking in the morning when you wake up, the range is around 300-1200ng/dl for a healthy adult male, I would suspect a healthy teen would be a bit higher and remain at the high end whereas an older male will not, but I am no doctor.


----------



## Nachez (Apr 23, 2006)

SuppAddict said:
			
		

> Does this really help with making you horny?
> 
> i totally lost my sex drive from my superdrol cycle i took. it really sucks.



id order some viagra and cialis

only use if u got a female around!!


----------



## Arnold (Apr 23, 2006)

Nachez said:
			
		

> id order some viagra and cialis



both are completely useless if you have no sex drive.


----------



## Pipboy (Apr 25, 2006)

If one were to try Tribulus, which brand would you folks recommend? bodybuilding.com has many different variations.


----------



## Pepper (Apr 25, 2006)

I like anabolic matrix. In fact, I just ordered two more bottles of it.
http://www.1fast400.com/?products_id=1391


----------



## Arnold (Apr 25, 2006)

Pepper said:
			
		

> I like anabolic matrix. In fact, I just ordered two more bottles of it.
> http://www.1fast400.com/?products_id=1391



our "new" 75 tab version is being shipped out to retailers today!


----------



## JordanMang (Apr 26, 2006)

God, I hate stupid post.  The army does not and has never put saltpeter in it's food to reduce the sex drive of it's soldiers. That's a complete and total myth.  My brother tried it and got almost no results according to him. I've been thinking about trying it myself ( he's 18 ) I'm 16 - so it may work out different for me? We'll see?


----------



## Nachez (Apr 26, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> both are completely useless if you have no sex drive.


damn ur screwed dude!!!


----------



## Nachez (Apr 26, 2006)

id recommend twin labs

tried and true! 

whos been around the longest? yup twin lab


----------

